# rental rate for small square baler?



## jd-tom (Jun 15, 2010)

I have my 2008 JD 338 square baler for sale and it's beginning to look like I may not get it sold before this season starts. I have a few neighbors who may be interested in renting the baler from me during this season. What would be a fair rental rate to charge them? This is just the baler, not me or any other equipment with it. By the bale or so much per acre? TIA for any comments and input!


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Be Careful and I hope you trust/know them well!!!!, Won't take much abuse before the bailer is not worth much as i am sure you are aware of.

No idea of where to start on the rental price...

By the bale... maybe a dollar or two?

Could do by the day depending on how much they are going to use it...

You or they going to pay for repairs/maintance...?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I would think unless you are pressed for time wait for it to sell. The beginning of the season is not the deadline to buy or sell. Someone will eventually need what you have perhaps even the Guy who wants to rent...if he can't get the milk for free....


----------



## HWooldridge (Oct 13, 2010)

I have custom baled small squares for many years and won't even let my grown sons use my baling equipment (and they grew up around it). I can't imagine renting out - plus it's also real easy to reset counters so if you decide to go that route, I would charge a flat rate by the day and make it worthwhile if something gets busted.


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

jd-tom : I would not let a baler of that value and age out unless I was in the tractor seat operating it. Just way too many things that could happen!! JMHO!! John


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Could have a $5,000 deposit on it....

Comes back in the same condition they get the $5,000 back...

Broken and busted up you keep the $5,000 or a part of it...

($5,000 is just a thin air figure)


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

Where are you and how much do you want for it? Put it in the for sale section, you never know who may be looking for one and this board gets a ton of hits.


----------



## jd-tom (Jun 15, 2010)

I posted it in the For Sale section so anyone who is interested can look at it there and shoot me an e-mail if you have any questions.

I agree with the sentiment of most replies to my question - renting it out isn't the best idea but I know the person really well and if he took me for a ride on this deal, it would be the first time in the 30+ years I have known him. And for what I would get out of it for rental income it would probably be better to leave it sit in the shed. I'll probably just keep it out there for sale on Tractorhouse, Craigslist and here. A buyer will show up sooner or later!


----------

